# Shop Smith



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*-Day one*

*This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*

Been getting back into wood working the last year and an working out of my 2 car garage.
I really only have half because the lawnmower and motor cycle take up quite a bit a room.
Been using a small Dewalt contractors saw which I love for it's great fence system.
My drill press, and two sanders are HF with the Sears 12" band saw. 
I'm just making very small toy parts so don't need or want any thing bigger.









All this said we come to a used Shop Smith which I will be picking up tomorrow, YES!!!

Building my last project the Toys and Joys excavator I really needed to do a lot of drilling and some fancy drilling at that. 
Drilling out a 1/4" hole in a 6" long 1/2" dowel for the hydraulics can be quite interesting work.
Just a couple a degrees off and it's out the side, plus if it isn't dead center it just doesn't look right.
I got it done after trying three different jigs.
All the jigs could make one but not consistently.
But I finely figured out a way.
The whole time in the back of my mind I'm thinking* if I just had my trusty old Shop Smith* it would be a snap.

I have been halfheartedly looking for one on Craigslist for a while but just didn't want to pay $500 for one at that time, now I'm not saying their not worth it cause they for!

Now to the tale of the shop Smith find.
[Turns out it was 1981 not 1977] Up date on bad memory.
Years ago 1977 or so any mall you went in would be having a Shop Smith demo and being a lover of wood working and at the time helping build Harris Dam as a carpenter, them demos would really put the fire in to you for a work shop.
So I finally got up the nerve and signed the doted lone on one. 
Traded a motor cycle I had for a small 10' by 10' barn and started making toys and the like with my brand new Shop Smith.
I built just about all the toys in the shop smith books.
Trains planes, steam boats, cranes,air planes.
Even started a cabinet shop.
But I'm getting ahead of my self, what really got me to bite the bullet was a friend bought one before me and had it in his room still in the box.
It's funny but I had to twist his arm to let me help him get it out of the box and put together.
So I had the fun and joy of opening and putting one together even before I got mine.

Five years later he was helping me in my work shop building things for Apple Bees and the like, and the sad thing is* that saw of his was still in his room* gathering dust. lol

Now you say what has this got to do with buying a used Shop Smith???
Well yesterday I got on the list and there was a SS for sale for $225.
It was in an area where my friend used to live he's since lived in Alaska and now is in South America.
So I call to check it out and it's the very same saw I put together nearly 40 years ago, now how cool is that!
So tomorrow I'm driving 120 miles to pick up a used shop smith I helped put together.
And know for a fact it wasn't used for the first ten years of it's life.
The man that has it I knew as a young boy down the street from where my friend lived.



















And here's a link on how great the ss is as a drill press, which is the main reason I want it and for some small lathe work.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/325

Tomorrow I get a shop smith to play with and bring back to it's old shiny self. Yahoo!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


A very nice and particularly story Bruce. Glad to hear you fond such a beautiful machine for such little money. Well done sir. I never have seen a shop smith in real life. But on LJ I many times read about him. I hope you will will have fun making him shining again.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


It sounds like you got a good deal. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


Concrats, Bruce!
I'm a happy user of two 'Smiths. 
Woodsmith published a plan that I modified for a neat drill pres aux. table. Might be able to find it on their site.
Here's a link to the Official Shopsmith forum. Lot's a knowledgeable folks who have done total rebuilds of their machines. Might be worth your while to visit that site.
Have fun!!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


GREAT! GREAT! GREAT!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


Turned out to be a 270 mile ride to get a ss that is a bit rusty but with a little tender loving care it will work like new.
Turns out it has really never even been used maybe turned on 20 times and I did the first 5 40 years ago.
Around 1977.
So there's no wear and tare just what sitting in a room for 40 years will do to a ss.
I'll be needing a drill chuck and a 5/8 and 1/2 auger and will be on the look out for other parts.
Didn't come with the casters but I'm thinking about cutting the legs down so I can use it in a sitting position.
The only time I won't be using it as a drill press is when I dado something cause my dewalt saw is the cheap one that can't use the full set of knives.
So all and all an really pleased with this find.
I just got in so no rusty pictures yet. 
First thing I want to do is get it oiled up derusted and waxed any tips or warnings about a ss that has been setting for so long would be appreciated. 
It runs just fine but as I said don't want to do much till I get some oil in the needed places.
I should add that this is my third ss.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


Turns out the dates in my head don't tally with the date on the ss. it's a 1981 dec so it's a lot newer than I remember.
Hey I can't remember what I did yesterday let alone 1981. lol
I'm really cool with that.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


You just never know what you will run into. Congrats and have a great time with the SS


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


Just a note on how easy it is to drill out the hole in a dowel with the shop smith.
Lock the fence then lock the miter and drill.
Of coarse everything must be set up square first.
I think I'm in trouble I'm getting back in to Shop Smith mod. lol


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


I love stories like that! What a great find, man. Good luck with it


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


I need to go out and clean it up has quite a bit a rust but as long as it works it's a start and something to play with.

I sold two small doll houses I made for $125 and traded a Dewalt 3h router for it.
Wasn't going to use the router so I've really got nothing in it but a 270 mile ride and got to see the old neighborhood while I was at it.
So a win me thinks. LOL
Thanks NornG and wmgworks for checking out the post and commenting.


----------



## CraftyCantrell (Jul 6, 2016)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic story! Such a small world that you just happened to find the machine you helped put together so many years before!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *-Day one*
> 
> *This is a long story about getting a used Shop Smith.*
> 
> ...


I thought you might find that interesting . LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*

I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.


















I picked up a newer Shopsmith last week a 510 the ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002 man it's all crome and shiny. LOL


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

htl said:


> *Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*
> 
> I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.
> 
> ...


Good score. I have a 510 (1990) and love it.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

htl said:


> *Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*
> 
> I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.
> 
> ...


I don't have one, but the first time I ever saw one was on a 1/2 hour long infomercial on TV. Probably in the early 1980's. I liked the 'transformer-like' aspect of it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*
> 
> I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.
> 
> ...


Leave It to Beaver (1957-1963)
I just went and did a search for leave it to beaver and didn't know it was that old.
So that shop smith is a 1957 to 1963 model WOW!!!

I was between these two boys in age when this was playing on tv.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

htl said:


> *Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*
> 
> I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.
> 
> ...


I first saw one in a mall also, they were also demoing a VW Beetle and 'automatic' transmissions as well (back when a manual transmission actually was the standard transmission LOL!).


----------



## LostHasher (Dec 6, 2015)

htl said:


> *Where did you get you first look at a shop smith?*
> 
> I all ways thought my first look at a Shopsmith was at the mall back in the 1980's but these pictures beg to differ.
> 
> ...


My dad got his in the late 70's, and it was already old. He babied that thing… restored it beautifully. Always perfectly paste-waxed, which is probably why it was so easy to dust off.

Considering how big they are, it's funny that the SS was the first tool I was decent at using. Part of that was because he was tired of switching everything around, so he made me… I mean… "let me" do it.

I'd love to get one at some point down the road. The only hurdles left is that I'm not good with motors and I need more room.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

* ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002*

ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002
I was just sitting and thinking about my use of the Shopsmith over the years and it hit me why I love and many others love the Shopsmith so much.
It's as Dave said* the transformer aspect.*
How many tools can you buy that you *can truly soup up* change it around and buy more and more parts for.
There is just an attraction to me to be able to change it for whats needed.
Back around 1983 I had a cabinet shop and did all kinds of work around Atlanta Ga.
Shopsmith had a store there and I would have to go in and get my fix of new toys.
I look at the toy catalog that is Shopsmith now and can't beleave the many extras I used to have for it.
Man I wish I hadn't come on hard times many years ago and sold my many SS treasures. lol
But that's fine I learned so much and was able to change the tool every time I needed some thing different to get the job done.
Don't get me wrong I had table saws and radial arm saws to *help get it done fast* but the SS was really my first store bought tool and the one I have always loved to play with the most.

So here's what I picked up last week, drove 150 miles for a $400 ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition.
It's all shiny and new looking I'm just thrilled to death about it.
The last one I got and blogged about was 30 some thing years old, it works ok but is missing some parts and is just way passed being pretty but this one is all shiny and new to me, it's just 12 years old so for a shopsmith its like new. lol
So now I have two shopsmiths to add together and transform into a real wood working performer.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> * ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002*
> 
> ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002
> I was just sitting and thinking about my use of the Shopsmith over the years and it hit me why I love and many others love the Shopsmith so much.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I will be cutting the way tubes on the old ss and uses it solely in drill press mod.
That's what I got the saw for in the first place, it's great drill press strengths.
But am pondering a different idea.
To save room I may try putting the two saws together.
One thing I have never seen before is two SS put together on one frame, the drill press on one end[locked in place] and the other end will have shortened way tubes so it can be set in the lathe mod and the sanding disk mod.
It would only take cutting two way tubes [the old ones] and bolting the two hinged ends at either end of the way tubs..
You have to remember what I want it for is building small parts for model, so don't need the full length of the way tubes for sawing and the like.
I have a Dewalt saw for my sawing duty's.
I've read that you can buy electrical pipe at the same size as the way tubes so may check[$10] that out so I won't have to cut up my way tube and will be able to put it all back to right.
What do you SS junkys think of this crazy idea. 
Now this would really put the transformer idea to the test. lol
PS As you can see in the pictures I'm running out of room for my work shop so this is a way around this.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> * ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002*
> 
> ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002
> I was just sitting and thinking about my use of the Shopsmith over the years and it hit me why I love and many others love the Shopsmith so much.
> ...


You can't buy them here, but to me it looks a great machine. And 400 box isn't that much for such a nice machine. Succes with making 1of2.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> * ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002*
> 
> ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002
> I was just sitting and thinking about my use of the Shopsmith over the years and it hit me why I love and many others love the Shopsmith so much.
> ...


Dutchy spring has sprung here and it's time to do some wood working. YAHOO!!!
That's a shame you can't get one there I think you would find it useful but Europe has a much different way of looking at tools so I beat that's why.
SS has sold a million of them over the last 50 years so there's a ton of them around cheap in different areas of the US.
It's the one tool that you can still get parts for at 30 years old, and you can keep it up to date if you want to put the $$$ in it..

For me I was looking for parts to up date the saw I got last month and it hit me I can just be on the look out for a saw cheap and fixer up that way.
The speed adjuster was not working right when I got home and thats probable why he sold it so cheap but some you tube vidio education and 15 minutes of work and she's up to speed again. lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> * ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002*
> 
> ShopSmith 50th Golden Anniversary Edition 2002
> I was just sitting and thinking about my use of the Shopsmith over the years and it hit me why I love and many others love the Shopsmith so much.
> ...


I finally got it all cleaned up and a coat of polish, it will never look like this again because a table saw it will not be used for very much if at all.
Lathe, drill press,disk & drum sander and may use it to dado small parts but just need the one table for that.




































I'm really excited to have such a new to me SS.
The one I got a month ago works fine but to have a nearly new one is so nice.
This is my 4th SS bought one new in around 1982 and then 5 years ago I did some work for a freind that had an old 1980??? something SS that I cleaned up and then sold when I had no where to use it at the time.
Times have changed and wood working is on the go. YAHOO!!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Built a Shorty with my 1992 SS*

Since I now have two Shop Smiths I'm going to shorten one so I can use it as a drill press and not take up so much room.
I cut 14" off the bottom rails,some have taken 18" off but it's only a 1 hour job so we'll take it slow and if I like it may cut off some more.
Here's the problem.
I want the SS butted up to the wall by the table saw and it sticks out quite a bit.
In this picture the SS is out quite away's from the wall but you get the idea, it sticks out way to far.








By cutting the way tubs I'll get it in closer to the wall and be a much smoother move from one tool to the next.
I set the SS up on my planer table to get the weight off of it then placed a 3/4 board under the motor and on top of the top way tube, this gave me the room to unbolt the bottom tubs from the legs mark the tubs and cut with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw.
The tubes cut like butter so no problem there.
Then just slide the tubes back on and bolt it all back up.









Here's a shot of the two SS side by side after the cut.









And here the shortened SS is in it's new home by the table saw.
Some say the shortened SS is now unstable but I found no problem with it and you may have noticed that I have raised the auxiliary table to touch the wall cabinet so it's not going any where.

I could shorten it up a bit more but then the SS will be getting in the way of placing boards on the miter saw.









This small project will really help me get my shop organized.
I might add that I now have 31" of tub showing between the legs of the SS.
Thanks for checking out the blog.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Built a Shorty with my 1992 SS*
> 
> Since I now have two Shop Smiths I'm going to shorten one so I can use it as a drill press and not take up so much room.
> I cut 14" off the bottom rails,some have taken 18" off but it's only a 1 hour job so we'll take it slow and if I like it may cut off some more.
> ...


They look very useful pieces of woodworking equipment Bruce….though I'd struggle for room.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

htl said:


> *Built a Shorty with my 1992 SS*
> 
> Since I now have two Shop Smiths I'm going to shorten one so I can use it as a drill press and not take up so much room.
> I cut 14" off the bottom rails,some have taken 18" off but it's only a 1 hour job so we'll take it slow and if I like it may cut off some more.
> ...


Shorties make good sanding stations too and the bandsaw will still work.
There are lots of shorty SS to be found over at the SS forum.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Built a Shorty with my 1992 SS*
> 
> Since I now have two Shop Smiths I'm going to shorten one so I can use it as a drill press and not take up so much room.
> I cut 14" off the bottom rails,some have taken 18" off but it's only a 1 hour job so we'll take it slow and if I like it may cut off some more.
> ...


Shipwright I'll be using my full size for the sanding and the like for now.
I left the top rails full length in case they are needed on the drill press mod .
Not to say they can't be cut just thought I would wait till I really see which way works best for me.
All the parts are still long enough for the sanding and table saw but just keeping my option open for now.
I spent a couple hours searching the shortys and the like to see my options.
It's so funny to see all that have got the SS addiction to more and more toys, and sad to say I'm working hard to fight the addiction. lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Adding a T-slotted extrusion for my SS saw fence.*

I wanted to add a T-slotted extrusion to my SS fence.

There are so many possible uses for a fence add on.
Add stop blocks ,need a feather board no problem just bolt it or them in place.
I had made one for my Dewalt saw who's fence was way to short.
Here's the post where I did that. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/171410
O bought a 48" length of 1"x3" T-Slotted Extrusion off Ebay from 80/20 PLUS for $42 with shipping.
I can use the same fence on both of my Shop Smiths and Dewalt, just drill two holes in the fences bolt it up and you ready to use your new fence.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

htl said:


> *Adding a T-slotted extrusion for my SS saw fence.*
> 
> I wanted to add a T-slotted extrusion to my SS fence.
> 
> ...


Neat idea. I guess SS finally incorporated this idea into the 520 fence, but man is that thing ever thick. Thanks for sharing. Scott


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Adding a T-slotted extrusion for my SS saw fence.*
> 
> I wanted to add a T-slotted extrusion to my SS fence.
> 
> ...


ToolHunter I pretty much just build models right now so the ability to add stop blocks and the like is more important to me than having room for large parts.
And it just takes a minute to take it off if need be.

And I must say the 510 fence is just sad!!!
I have no idea how the new one works.

With the thickness of the 520 fence they probably thought if we make it thin it won't look right with all that aluminium hanging off the sides for the table.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*

Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
When it was cut last time I cut 18" off the bottom tubs so today when I got the wild hair to make it a true drill press I just used the 18" tubes to make it.
I all so flipped the motor around so it now stands over the back legs much more stable but can't get in as close with my chair.

Doing this was quite a work out on my bad back so if you all hear the ambulance tomorrow you'll know why. [not kidding]
I all so redid the drill press fence so it is adjustable to all angles, up down side to side front to back.
Added a deck with jig slots, this was a drill press table from Harbor Freight that I've had laying around for a long time so.
They are quite cheap and come with some great hard ware, just right for my needs.





































The drill table it great but is just a little tall for my all sitting wood working shop so may make a short cabinet and take off the legs and I could all so make it where I can get in a little closer..

I could easily put it back to a short SS in about 2 hours with no problem.

What started all this was yesterday I was drilling out dowels for mufflers and was having to use 3 clamps to hold every thing in place and as small as these parts are it was a pain..
Now with the new fence I can jig it all up much much easier.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*
> 
> Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
> I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
> ...


I'm really getting to like this S&M stuff.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*
> 
> Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
> I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
> ...


Alex I've got to be tinkering with something, soap it up make it better for me at least.
It's a shame your not over here I know where there's a SS for $125.
I can't stand it so cheap but hey I just don't have room for any more toys. lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*
> 
> Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
> I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
> ...


I couldn't stand it and had to turn the motor around so it hangs out over the back.
I needed it so I could get my chair under the table.
For those who can stand it would have been great.
I read that it would be unstable this new way but this is the old model with the smaller table so for now seems to work fine. 
This SS doesn't have any casters, the casters may be what they were talking about that made it shaky.
If I need to I can add some legs or weight to the back but that's no problem.
Really love the extra room.
This is one great wood workers drill press.


----------



## jman95 (Mar 22, 2016)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*
> 
> Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
> I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
> ...


I lost a motor in one of mine in looking for a good used motor or head stock i found another machine a 510 at killer price so i replaced it. Took the old 500 apart and tossed in a corner kinda out the way. Then one day i was tossing out a treadmill and the light came on " i should fit this variable speed motor in that head stock. So I did and what a job. It works great for a drill press but I didnt have room for 3 set up. So i removed the legs and hung on the wall. Man do i like having it set up in drill press all the time. room under the table for your legs. Anyway you might consider that as well. Easy to sweep under and saves space. I do like the way it braces the table from flexing tho. It would be great for using the mortising chisels. I always use a board as a leg when I use my mortising chisels


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith I cut it up some more.*
> 
> Many would call this a shorty but it's not short it's in the tall drill mod and I cut the races with a metal cutting blade on my circular saw to get all the room I could length wise.
> I had shortened it the other day and it worked great but was still to long and since I now have a 510 there was no need for two full out SS.
> ...


jman95 I moved and now have it hanging off the wall for my drill press too. LOL
No legs so as you said clean up under it is great.
I need to take some new pictures of my much smaller shop setup.

Here's a picture of the SS in drill press mod up on the wall but have since moved it and have it off the floor on a wall mounted shelf..


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*You'd have to own a Shop Smith to appropriate this simple project.*

Redoing the SS miter gauge so it will work on the Dewalt..

When I got a SS a couple a months ago it was in pretty bad shape but I've since turned it into a drill dress sooo have no need for the miter gauge, plus the bar was bent.
My other SS didn't come with one but since I won't be using the table mod no problem.
OK to get to the point I love the SS miter gauge the holding fetcher the stops at 90 and 45, just one great tool, but I want to use it on my Dewalt, it's miter is one of those cheap plastic one *but * it has a great aluminum bar.
I was working on another project and saw the SS and dewalt miters thrown over in a corner and it hit me can I switch the bars, so set then next to each other and the holes match up.
They use different size bolts but I have the technology I can rebuild em.
So to make the story a little shorter I marked I drilled and wala My SS miter works great on my dewalt saw.
See the two holes on the back of the SS bar these had to be added, so I took the part to my copier and now I have the marking for the new holes.
The pivot and locking holes had to be enlarged but they matched up perfectly.
About an hours project but now I have an out standing miter where non was before.

I may later get some bar stock and build a longer one but I think it will do just fine.










I need to reload the spring in the handle so it will stay in the open position.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

htl said:


> *You'd have to own a Shop Smith to appropriate this simple project.*
> 
> Redoing the SS miter gauge so it will work on the Dewalt..
> 
> ...


Nice conversion. I always liked the clamping miter on the SS's


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *You'd have to own a Shop Smith to appropriate this simple project.*
> 
> Redoing the SS miter gauge so it will work on the Dewalt..
> 
> ...


Once you've used one there's no comparison.

I remember years ago I would cut something using the SS clamping miter and walk over some where and wonder where the wood went and it would still be in my one hand clamped with the miter gauge. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*

The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
Here's his blog on it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89782#comment-3140930

Needing to use the lathe to build a Toys and Joys train engine but I don't have any lathe tools any more so what to do.
I have routers. Check
I have a Shop Smith for the lathe. Check
I have the bits needed. Check
I have some scrap oak plywood. check
Metal straps. Check

*I ordered Izzy's plans. $4 Check*
I have the time. Check
The only things I've had to buy were the plans,and some all thread.
So I've got like $6 in it. LOL

So off we go to build the LRD.

First I made some brackets for the base on the SS.
I will make the base out of whats left when I build the router sled.
I have a 1/2 sheet of scrounged 3/4 oak plywood for the build.


















Now for the router sled.
You need to watch Izzy's blog for the true details
Started with some 1" scrap particle board with plastic laminate on the bottom, will be great for sliding over the table.































































I would have been happy if it was 1/2 high or low but it came out dead center how cool is that.









What's left of the ply will be the base and it's 20 by 24?, really don't know how big I want it but all I have to do is screw it down and it's ready, may set it up to cut straight dowels but that's no problem.
I still don't have the plans so may play with a bowl or two to get the feel of it before it's train time.

O!! It just hit me I still need to build the pattern holder but that's no problem.

Just thought I'd add when I first was looking into duplicator I was looking at the hand held cutters and was thinking I wanted more weight for them to work right.
With this there's plenty a weight so should be able to control it much better I would think.

May need some handles we'll see.

That's all focks


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*
> 
> The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
> I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
> ...


To me it looks that doeing it this way is also physical easier. Like to see the sequel.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

htl said:


> *Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*
> 
> The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
> I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
> ...


Yeah, me too. I wanna see how it works out


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*
> 
> The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
> I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
> ...


Me too!!! LOL
I could be wrong but it looks like it could be addictive, I just love to see the wood peal off a log.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

htl said:


> *Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*
> 
> The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
> I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
> ...


Great series. Just found it and got caught up. What's next?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Building Izzy's Lathe, Router Duplicator.*
> 
> The more I thought about it I realized I wasn't going to be able to stand over the Shop Smith to turn the parts for my train engine so was on the look out for an option.
> I don't know how or why but Izzy's video about making Lathe Router Duplicator [LRD] came up and the gears started turning.
> ...


Sorry tool hunter but I got side tracked and haven't got back to it yet.

I was going to use it to build a train but once the train plans got here right in the middle of this build I got started on it and found I could do it with my SS disk sander and band saw so this is on stand by till I really need a lathe. Sorry
But there are some great SS parts to the train build.
Here's the trouble maker the train.
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/84770


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Using the Shop Smith to build a Model Train [With out using the lathe]*

If you haven't found my blog on building a model train and want more Shop Smith info check out it's being used to build a coal train and cars.
The train is usually made using the lathe for turning the boiler and smoke stack but It hit me I could make these parts with the Shop Smith in disk sander mod and in drill press mod.
Here's the blog.
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/84770
Enjoy!!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Dust collector for sanding disk mod.*

Been using the sanding disk on the SS more and more with all the model making I've been doing so needed to get the cyclone hooked up to control at least some of the dusty mess.
Wanted it to be a quick change over so here's my out fit so far.

*I should add that I don't have the newer sanding disk that will work with the newer SS's saw guard.*
I bought my saw 2003 used and all the tools that came with it are for the table saw but for $400
I'm not complaining. LOL

Started with some scrounged teak particle board from a chest o drawers.

First made a box to fit under the table and went wide enough so the disk sander can move around 4".









Then I added a 2by4 to the bottom that just fits between the bars. [5" sticks in my head?]

I then screwed one of those bolts that's a screw on one end and a bolt on the other [sorry can't think of it's name] in the center of the 2by4.









*I ended up not using the clamp I show being made here.*
The 2/4 is just a bit thinner than the SS's bars so when you add a small plywood board to the bolt and bolt it down it clamps the box down tight.



























Now with the nob you can take the box on and off in a minute.

Next I drilled a hole for the vac hose.
I just happened to have an old adopter but you can find them at both Lowes and HD for around $10 but I'm sure you could make some thing that would work just as well.



















I use it with the vac end at the back of the ss and added a small board to the top of the open end to help stop it from blowing out the back and get picked up by the vac..



























You could make it a smaller top this would catch more of the dust but I move the disk in and out a lot so wouldn't work for me, but if you don't need to move the disk a smaller top would work much better.
It's not perfect but it's way better then nothing.

Hope this is useful to some of you.
That's all focks.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Dust collector for sanding disk mod.*
> 
> Been using the sanding disk on the SS more and more with all the model making I've been doing so needed to get the cyclone hooked up to control at least some of the dusty mess.
> Wanted it to be a quick change over so here's my out fit so far.
> ...


Here's an update on the dust box.

The more I thought about it as I was typing the blog, why couldn't I cut up the old saw guard to make a bracket.
I had the old saw guard that was never going to be used so cut it up and mounted it to the side of the dust box,
Now the box moves with the sanding disk so I covered part of the top so more of the dust should go into the cyclone.



























That's all focks


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*

Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod. 
What I've been doing is getting the stop to get a wheel sanded close then would unlock the table and tap it with my hand to get just a tad closer , which works fine but I have no real idea how far I've taped it so that's why the new jig.

I was out scrounging 6 months ago and found a box full of old wood working parts router fences and parts of miter fence clamps some really cool stuff to have around to make jigs.

So going to use the fine tuning fence ability of a router fence to make my jig.

It will pay to just show you the jig all put together first, will save a lot a confusion and you can see what I'm up to.










1- Made a base with runners to keep the base from being pusher back.
2- Bolted the router fence to the base. It came with long rods but I shortened them.
3- Made a second base to connect to the front of the router fence it has two sides[with tongues cut in them] that are nailed to the main base.
4- The center of this second base has grooves to fit in the tongues so the center can slide down the middle.
5- Took my regular tire holding jig and screwed it to this second base. by it being screwed down like this I can easily change it out,
6- I now drilled a hole down the center of one of the sides so I could add a bolt to secure the main base to the saw table.

Here's the bolt with a handle to lock it to the table.

















I can now use it just like before but can now lossen two wing nuts on the router fence and slowly screw it in or out very slowly for super fine adjustment to the wheels.
No more taping the table and wondering if it moved.












































You may have also noticed that the dust shield box I made now moves with the sanding disk which will keep the opening smaller so more dust gets sucked into the cyclone.

This project could also be done with some turn buckles like those used on screen doors I would think.









Hope this give some of you ideas for your own jigs.
That's all focks.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


I also have to build such a jig for my disc sander. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Dutchy I had been wanting to make one for my old disk sander but it's base is so week and small, just never got around to it. Then the SS came along and I've really been using it a bunch so it was time.
Plus I have been getting more and more need of accuracy in my sanding tools.


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Very great idea!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Bruce I've been wanting to ask What part of Indiana are you from I was raised up in Highland Ind.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Now that is one helluva nice jig. Absolutely love your take on the sneak up approach and the adaptation of the mechanism.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Got the idea while working on the tracks. LOL


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Quite a jig, very impresive.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Tracks? Did you say TRACKS??

Oh boy, now you've gone and done it! You opened the floodgates again! 
.
.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


Joe as much grief as some one who will remain unnamed gave me, but did do a lot a quacking I just have to get a last work in on it, knowing that now a quacking he will be doing.

I am glad the tracks got made but you wouldn't beleave the trouble I had with them.
I really don't think they wanted to be made in the first place.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


OK. I've held my tongue long enough… the affect of my dental surgery has worn off so I can let go of it.

You didn't make *TRACKs*... What you did was deprive me of something to quack about…

thanks*-not *Buddy (this said in my most sarcastic typing).


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


How could you go and type this type of typing after I finally went and build the type of tracks you had so typed and typed that you wanted.
I will not type in a mean way cause I know you just wanted the type of track that would fit the train and tell it which way o go but for some reason the type of tracks you wanted didn't what to be made so typically in their fashion they gave me fits.
So it is over and I will build a truck of the type that hold liquids and has 4 or six wheels we'll see which type of truck it tells me it wants to be.
So will start typing on a new and improved type of truck that typically drove down the road many years ago.
Bruce #4


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


See Number9-5, Through my quacking, *YOU*, found the Easter Egg (though not sure how, as only rabbits lay them around the anniversary of the 'passing').. 
You have finally been educated and learnt to spell* tYpe *correctly without that bleedingly annoying *I*... I hope that your upcoming truck creation never ever hits the road before you honour it with one of your serious sets of *tYres*, and in true 3rd person perspective.. leave the *I* off the road.

*PS. *Where do you buy that keyboard with the limitless type*?* (Priceless and deserving of another question mark, so "*?*".) I could just sit right back and let it do all the work. I like it (*wink-wink*).


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

htl said:


> *fine adjustment jig for the drum sander [wheel making]*
> 
> Been using the Shop Smith drum sander to make wheels, train boilers and on and on, so thought I would make it have a fine adjustment to more easily get it set up right.
> The sander on the SS has a great depth stop but it's on the wrong side of the tool when using the tool in horizontal mod.
> ...


htl,.
That looks like it will work good , but I do not have room on my sander for something that size. I make everything to fit the tools I have because of shop size. Heck my inshop table saw only only has a 4" blade..lol. I will show my wheel jig , and wheel sand jig soon I am sure everyone will get a good laugh . That ok I am as strange as my jigs and if I had more room I would be making a lot of the jigs you guys come up with. I like the ShopSmith and If I ever get the room for one i will surely own one because almost they look like they have almost all the power tool in one.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*

I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
But as a table saw they are always my last choice for getting things done.
For table saw work my trusty *OLD* Dewalt contractors saw is a clear winner *LOVE the fence on these machines!!!!
*
I also love the *smooth top on the Dewalt saw* for my toy and model work there's tons a little bitty parts to be worked and a grooved surface just makes things harder.

Guess what the SS has those hated grooves and deep ones at that, they're just fine for furniture building as the heavy wood slides over it better but for model building they can be dangerous.

*So what am I getting at here,* well what if I could have the smooth table and super accurate fence of the Dewalt on my Shop Smith?

Well with a tape measure and a quick look under the table of both machines it looks like the dewalt table top will bolt right up with just a little filing of the bolt holes to make it work, can you believe that, they use almost the same bolt pattern.

I need to add some info here I'm talking about using an *old Dewalt dw745 table saw* and a *510 Shop Smith.*

*!!!PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS A TEST!!! *
*A first day trial, I still need to see what strengthening the top will need.*

The 510 SS uses 4 bolts to hold on the top the older 500 SS uses a different bolt pattern and would take a lot more work to get it to work, not saying it can't be done but the 510 is almost a straight bolt up.

I've been putting this off trying to talk myself out of it but it just keeps coming back over and over can it be done, well without pictures it didn't happen so here we go.

First I took the Dewalt apart, a bunch a little screws holding on the yellow plastics and the four leg braces, something like 20 small screws, then I unbolted the four main bolts and the top was free.
It would probable take me an hour to put it all back together not counting getting the top right with the saw blade.










Then I took the SS top off and unbolted it, 4 bolts.









Now we can really see if this is going to work.
I at first had it in mind to just bolt the Dewalt fence rails to the SS table saw top and it wouldn't be to hard but once you start looking underneath the Dewalt saw you find out how the fence gets locked down and it would be a lot more work.
It could be done but!!!









The picture don't show it very well but the bolts will line up with the front two fitting in the holes just right and the back ones will need a little filing to work.


















Before I went any farther I tightened up the two bolts that worked and just wanted to be sure what I had in mind would work with all clearances so off to the SS the see how thing will fit.

The table top hangs over the motor about 4" more but that isn't a problem you can still get to the off on switch just fine.




































Now some will say that I'm limiting what the SS can cut using this set up but I could get 23" cuts with this fence, just set it and cut no having to double and triple check if the fence is right *IT'S ALL WAYS RIGHT ON* by looking at the tape rule on the fence !!!
And if I would want to cut anything wider just pop off the Dewalt fence with two clicks and use the SS fence as usual on the auxiliary table.

Others would point out about the fence hanging out so far over the right side and rightly so but it's made to do that but it's easy to put up the auxiliary table to add a little extra support under the fence for those super heavy cuts.

*Please remember I'm not building this for sheet goods but for model building up close to the blade.*
I will use my New Dewalt saw for all heavy duty and large work.


















The saw blade shield bolts to the main shaft so it works just fine with the new top.




























Years ago I used to need to cut sheet good with the SS but now I just want to be able to use it with a true fence that works.
I have been spoiled by the Dewalts great fence would like the SS to be as easy to use for my model building, but* truth be told I just wanted to see if it could be done *and it looks like it will work just right for my light duty sawing.
*I'll still be using a Dewalt table saw for my main saw* but once I get it all bolted down I'll not hesitate to get on the SS and get er done!!!

I should add that I've still got to bolt it all down and line everything up, but for my uses it should work just right.

This is where I stopped today so tomorrow will be checking if the frame that was under the Dewalt can be used for extra support on the SS and file the holes and add some longer bolts than what the Dewalt came with.

Some will ask why but I say why not give it a try, if you've ever used a Dewalt fence you know why. lol

I will update as it happens.

*!!!PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS A TEST!!! *
*A first day trial, I still need to see what strengthening the top will need.*

Here's what I did with the rest of the table saw.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Well arnt you the clever duck…

always thinking and engineering a better way to do thing with the limitations of whats at hand to suit your current situation….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


crowie I know some ducks, well at least one but to be a clever duck I'll leave to Ducky!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Nice upgrade!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...





> Nice upgrade!!
> 
> - sras


I love this!!! -Steve - *Impatience is Expensive*

Steve I tried and tried to not do this but my *Impatience* has my old Dewalt {planning on getting a new one} table saw and SS both out of action for now.
But this is not a problem as I'm retired and have no need to get any work done.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


This is a fine piece of planning / execution not to mention challenge handling. (I do love a challenge myself) I also understand your feelings about the 510 fence and the need to check constantly if you need real accuracy. If for some reason this doesn't work out for you however the 520 fence upgrade is a massive improvement.

I did a full upgrade last year from standard 510 to "virtual Mark VII", big casters and all, and it is a completely different machine. It's not so easy to justify the expense but man is it a joy to work with.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Thanks shipwright!!!
The 520 looks like a winner and the Mark VII even more so but I'm way past making big projects so the heavy duty fence and all is not needed, but if one fell in my lap I would grab it like FAST!!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Some thoughts after getting the table set up and working.

Still haven't had time to use it much but from taking it all apart and then putting it all back together the table will work fine for my needs for sanding and shaping parts. [The smooth table top]
For normal sawing it will work great for my small model needs, plus the just set it and cut not having to double and triple check if the fence is right is a super PLUS in my book.

The one negative I see is the fence is light duty so will need the be braced behind on horizontal boring jobs, but this isn't a problem, I don't do it that much.
Before with horizontal boring jobs I would have to try and line up the fence [which was a pain] then add my other guides then if some thing wasn't right move the fence and check it over and over to get it right, NOW just move the fence and it's right.
Now when I say all this I am talking about the 510 SS fence not the newer model which I havin't had a chance to try.

*Parting thought.*
This would be a great project if one had an extra SS table top base and could get hold of a died 745 Dewalt table saw for parts.
It would take less than a minute to switch from the stock SS heavy duty table and fence to the super fast Dewalt fence's benefits.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Phew *#4*... Way above my payrate. Lucky we can't get SS's down under so I don't need to rack my brains of how to follow suite.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Ducky you're right up there with the tool souping up with the last video you posted.
Way cool!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


BOTH OF YOU GUYS DESERVE THIS A :









AWARD :<))
shame on you calling Bruce a Duck LMAO


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


*GR8 *I don't know about genius










*But* in the end it all adds up to


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Souping up my Shop Smith using a Dewalt 745 table and fence*
> 
> I love my Shop Smiths, yes I have two. lol
> For my model building they really help in the making of and being part of my jigs.
> ...


Been using it now for nearly a 1 1/2 and it has done just as I asked it to.
I don't use it as a table saw but use it every day as my drum sander and lathe for making model parts.
I do some very strange things with it in sanding mod which taxes it use as much as sawing wood would.

How hard would it be to find an extra set of SS table saw legs this way if you needed to cut really heavy stuff use your SS table and switch over to the SS Dewalt table for the finer work.
This is a work in progress and testing is still on going but so far it's covered all the bases for my work.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*

Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
I can remember wanting to build one of these way back in the 80's, so it's just about time. lol

The plans are for a 20" long SS but need it to be shelf able so half that will do.









About 4 hours in.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


What is a Shop Smith and what is it used for?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


HTL, that is neat. Going to make a cool display once done. I have one that I use ca. mid 70's. Still runs good, but the only thing I use it for is the lathe, drill press, sanding drums, and occasionally the shaper. It has been a great tool over the years.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


Shopsmith has been a great machine for the amateur woodworker lacking the space for individual machines. I had an original mdl 10ER that I bought for $100; used it for 2 years, sold it for $100 when I bought individual machines. The Shopsmith had features that were lacking in other machines. It was quality built in the USA. It could be a pain to set up as a lathe, drill press or table saw, but once set up, could turn out work as good as any purpose built machine. Today, I sometimes miss my Shopsmith for it's unique features. FWIW, Jethro Gibbs of NCIS had a 10ER in his basement shop; I wonder if in real life, he actually does woodworking and has a Shopsmith.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


*Eric* I have two. 
510 [1995] used mainly as a disk sander and lathe work.
500 [1982] is wall mounted as my drill press and drum sander.

*Devin* it would be best to do a search as it's a long story with a lot a uses, 
but one of them is not as main table saw in my case any way. lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


cant wait to see this thing done on my CL there is a guy who has all the kewl tools that they come with 2 inch belt sander 6 inch belt sander and more :<))))))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Making something with my ShopSmith a mini SS*
> 
> Got hold of the plans for a wooden ShopSmith so going to give it a try.
> These plans are for a 500 but will try to up grade to a 520 me thinks.
> ...


Tony back in the 80's I had a small cabinet shop and did a lot a plastic laminate work around Atlanta, and back then there was a ShopSmith store there that got a lot a visits from me and my money also. lol



























Need any more. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Shop Smith Mini part 2*

Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.


















And yes it will go into drill press mod how cool is that. lol










I've always heard that the metal lathe was the only tool that could make itself,
well the Shop Smith can too ever if it is only in miniature.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


Very clever Bruce.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


I like your mini Shopsmith.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


this thing is *CUTE* :<)))))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


Got a little more done, and going with a 510 since this is what I used to build it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


Where are all the Shop Smither's on this site??? LOL


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


Looks great, and I still have my hand me down from my father.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


If you think you might want to build one check out this video.


----------



## KenNSLS (Dec 4, 2021)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


I was thinking on building this …..just some some plans online this morning….looks great


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Shop Smith Mini part 2*
> 
> Cleaned up all the parts I made Monday and had to redo one that just wasn't right,
> Then made the legs and glues up part of it so I could fit the system together.
> ...


It's a fun build and if you're a SS nut it will really be a blast to play with and figure out what accessory you want to add.


----------

